# email;How to create motion animation picture



## Direct Current (Apr 8, 2005)

:4-thatsba How do you grenrate an automates picture that moves across the screen on an email message. Example; I want to send a picture of a dove that appears to fly across the message in a bow from right to left, how is this done?


----------



## yto_daniel (May 25, 2005)

You could probably do this by creating an animated GIF of what you want and attaching it to the email you send.

Daniel - YourTechOnline.com technician


----------



## LoneWolf071 (Nov 10, 2004)

most likely you would have to make the .gif of it, then make that the background pic of the message...


----------



## Direct Current (Apr 8, 2005)

thank you for your responce, Both Ideas where welcome. Please forgive me but I am somewhat disabiled,my 52 yr old age slow me down a bit, unfortunitly while being a repair tech program was not something I had the chance to do much of. 

I know what Gif is and does a little bit but how do I program Gif animation. where can I learn to do is. I really want to learn this badly Guys can you direct me the the beginnning or does it take me a 4 yr college degree and about 18 yr of beating my brain in. I sure would welcome a guide line as to where to start learning to do this.

God Bless all on this forum Direct Current


----------



## IamFletch (May 31, 2005)

lol sure doesn't. you should download firefox of macromedia website, thats one of the best! but you only get a month trail (if you look at the price then its not worth it)!
I would give you a link to a serials and hackcode site to let you use it forever. but i dont know if the forum alows you to.


----------



## Direct Current (Apr 8, 2005)

Thanks everyone, your Ideas are good ones. Sence then I have discovered a site called Gif animation which lead off in to a ton of info and also one called visiontracker.com Going to give them a look see soon. Keep Paassing me info on the subject< i am wide open to learn. God Bless everyone. DirectCurrent.


----------



## ReeKorl (Mar 25, 2005)

I'm glad you didn't post a crack website's link here as it definately isn't allowed (mainly because it's _illegal_). Here's the rules.


----------



## tiberia (May 26, 2005)

macromedia flash ia good program, abit pricy, good program once you have figured out how to use it.


----------



## Direct Current (Apr 8, 2005)

Thank you for the info on micromedia flash. think I will tak a look see in a fe if I don't fall a sleep. Much to do. God Bless you for the info. Keep it comming, I like input. 
Direct Current


----------



## Direct Current (Apr 8, 2005)

Tiberia, It has been a while sence I wrote this but I have had a bit of neck problem. Can you tell me more about Mircomedia Flash befor I get into it. This may go alone with this subject, What is abodereader photo editor and woulf it help me here?


----------

